# ROM Manager for Showcase



## nybs31 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello. I am new to flashing custom roms. I have a Samsung Showcase from Cspire. I am on stock 2.3.5 and am rooted. I have CWM Voodoo Lagfix Recovery v2.5.1.x installed. I would like to use ROM Manager to try out different Roms and when I try to Download a Rom from ROM Manager, I am instructed to Flash ClockworkMod Recovery. It says "You must have ClockworkMod Recovery installed before continuing! Install the recovery through ROM Manager first." So I click on install and a box pops up and says "Confirm Phone Model" and it gives me 2 choices: either Samsung Epic4G or Samsung GalaxyS i9000. I don't believe my phone is either one of these because when I go into settings/about phone my Model Number is SCH-I500.

Here is the info off my phone if it helps

Hardware Version: I500.04
Model Number: SCH-I500
Firmware Version: 2.3.5
Baseband Version: S:I500.04K.EI20
Kernel Version: 2.6.35.7
Build Number: SCH-I500.EI20

I have read through the pinned post about using ROM Manager for the Mesmerize/Fascinate/Showcase and I haven't found any information related to my question.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BlackLabel2021 (Sep 15, 2011)

Use this guide to install CWM manually. Go into ROM Manager and hit flash Recovery and it should ask if you've installed your own version. After you tell it yes, your version and phone type, you should be good to go.

As a side note, if this doesn't get it, you honestly are not missing out on much. The OTA ROM support for this phone may as well not exist.


----------



## ktimmons (Feb 29, 2012)

* nybs31*

Was you able to get ROM manager to work or find any ROMs that worked well with your showcase? I am with CSpire and I flashed several kernals and ROMs on the device. None of them would allow the data connection to work. WiFi worked but Data would not. I was just wandering if you had any luck?

I am running the same load as you are down to the T


----------



## nybs31 (Jan 6, 2012)

ktimmons said:


> * nybs31*
> 
> Was you able to get ROM manager to work or find any ROMs that worked well with your showcase? I am with CSpire and I flashed several kernals and ROMs on the device. None of them would allow the data connection to work. WiFi worked but Data would not. I was just wandering if you had any luck?
> 
> I am running the same load as you are down to the T


*NOTE* I am NOT RESPONSIBLE if your device stops working by following my instructions, but I will help you as much as possible to solve the issues you may be having. I am now running JT's ICS Build 6.5 for the Mesmerize/Showcase found here http://rootzwiki.com...wcase-build-65/. Look at post #2 for the ROM you need and also don't forget to flash gapps and gapps fixer (found in the OP) after you flash the ROM. I also had to flash Build 2 before I flashed Build 6.5 and you will have to boot into recovery from Build 2 (the ROM has an option to reboot into recovery when you long press the power button, do not reboot into recovery using 3 finger method). I had red CWM Voodoo recovery and it did not work so I had to flash CWM 4 located here http://forum.xda-dev...52&d=1311907538 through Odin. Put it in the PDA part of Odin. (put phone into download mode by pulling battery and hold down the volume down button then plug in the USB Cable). You will need this CWM so do this first before you flash the ICS Rom. Also before I flashed the ICS Rom Build 2, I did a data/factory reset, wiped cache and wiped dalvik cache <---(found under advanced menu) all from CWM, and also again before I flashed Build 6.5.

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------

